# Can a nigerian dwarf buck mate with a spanish doe



## newtogo (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a small herd of Nigerian Dwarfs and want to breed some slightly larger goats for brush management and meat. I was thinking of getting a "spanish" doe but don't know if my buck would be able to breed with her. If anyone has some experience with this I'd appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes you can. Sometimes you need to provide something for them to stand on.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

If there's a will there's a way. :shades:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You bet! Where there's a will there's a way. I don't know how he did it but at 3 & a half months a % managed to nail several & a couple of them were full grown.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My Nigerian buck got loose and bred several of my Boer, Oberhasli and Nubian does...and I didn't know it until they started delivering blue eyed kids!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Most bucks can figure it out despite the height difference.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

My friends nigerian got her alpin doe.


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

*Capable buck ND*

This is my plan also but I purchased two La Mancha does for my Nigerian Dwarf Buck. I am trying for good milk (high butterfat) with a larger goat for more production. I love my little Jill that has had a tough year and she is my first Nigerian Dwarf doe but precious little milk comes forth compared to my large La Mancha doe that is in milk. I have no doubt that my little buck is up for the task with the La Manchas.


----------



## newtogo (Jun 19, 2013)

*thanks for the input*

thanks to all of you for your comments - I feel a lot more confident now. I am assuming that ksalvagno was kidding - right? (Sorry for the pun)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No, sometimes you actually do need to give them something to stand on.  Some on here have led the does so that their back legs are in a indent, so that he can reach, others use a stepping stool for the buck. :lol:


----------

